# curve radius for passenger trains



## rutlandville (Sep 14, 2008)

Any suggestions as to the minimum curve radius I should be planning on using for n scale passenger trains? I reallly want to keep it looking realistic as possible in those curves. Thanks for any thoughts on this.


----------



## T-Man (May 16, 2008)

You should try for the largest. Or buy the shorter cars. I would guess when they turn you do not want to see the car centers off the track(there mustbe a term for it. Any way keep the distance of the center of car, to the center of the track at a minumum. The smaller the radius the greater this distance. Too small and the car gets pulled off the track. If you don't like it, but have to go with the space build a tunnel!:laugh:

If you keep the center of the car over the track it will look real.
Not alway doable in scale but possible.
Sorry I can't give you an exact number.
Problem is car scale length to curve radius.


----------



## tworail (Apr 13, 2006)

In N scale you should have more space (theoretically) for larger radius curves. What I would do it take some flex track, join a couple pieces together, tack it down on a temp board, and do some experimentation with your cars. That way you can get a good idea of exactly what is going to happen, and you can adjust to remove any 'overhang' as much as possible.

What sort of dimensions is your layout? Do you have a track plan?


----------

